# Carter's Lake Duck Hunting Regs??



## TroutGuy1015 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can someone tell me or send me a link to the regs for duck hunting at Carter's lake? Or some advice for Carter's? Thanks!


----------



## warmouth (Jan 6, 2014)

I dont think I've ever seen a duck on Carters. Thats a really deep lake. I'd say the regs are the normal. You might be the only one out there. I fish it alot and have never seen a hunter out there. That may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 7, 2014)

several guys I know hunt the small reg ponds by the powerhouse
Geese/ducks.


----------



## TroutGuy1015 (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks, trckdrvr ... do you know how they typically do??


----------



## trckdrvr (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah..they get a few and they have fun.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 7, 2014)

Its always fun! You never know til you try it. Heck, I havent seen bird in 2 weeks, but I'm still going pretty much everyday. Youre bound to see more than I've been seeing.


----------



## TroutGuy1015 (Jan 7, 2014)

Where do you go, warmouth?


----------



## warmouth (Jan 8, 2014)

Right now mostly public WMAs and a couple of private ponds. This area is getting hammered with hunters right now, and it seems we are all trying to get permission to hunt the same farms and ponds. So much pressure. NW GA btw. A friend told me he has a few "light colored" ducks visiting his pond recently. Might check it out. Im hoping to finish the rest of the season out up at Chickamauga Lake. Things are still looking pretty decent up there. At least I can watch birds fly if anything. The last 2 days, all of the shallow water and bays are frozen solid, so I'm watching quite a few flying by. I almost have my boat transformed into a blind, so I'll be up there everyday when its finished.


----------

